# INSURANCE PROVIDER - LOOKING TO SPONSOR THE FORUM



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi All,

As a TT owner it's a bit of a personal disappointment as Greenlight have approached the forum on several occasions since 2007, but have not managed to get a response in relation to our supporting the forum in the form of financial support (sponsorship) to assist with the running costs. We can also maintain a vigil as an Insurance related technical advisor with a view to provide assistance to members, solving problems and making sense of Insurance related issues.

Some of you may be with us already or have seen us support other vehicle forums or owners clubs, as we've been doing this since 1996. We are a performance and modified car Insurance provider with a proven pedigree for covering vehicle enthusiasts.

Our cover is aimed at the performance or modified car owner. In addition to the usual cover you receive, our policies also have additional relevant benefits and options such as track cover or like for like replacement of modified parts.

We can cover extensive modifications and have a high level of technical knowledge relating to both the enhancement along with the merit for carrying out a conversion to your vehicle. We like the fact that people spend to enhance their vehicle, it's a good moral factor that shows you are particular about your car.

So whether it's a simple induction kit, replacement diverter valve, a remap, roll cage or nitrous oxide conversion - we could help.

The purpose of this post is to try to reach a Moderator, Admin or someone that can help us to actually come to an arrangement that would help at least some of the members outside the current Insurance provider's remit (drivers aged 21-29, residents of Northern Ireland, vehicles tuned beyond 20 BHP etc).

Any assistance that you can provide with our sponsorship of the forum would be most welcome.

Kind regards

Tony Fehily
Greenlight Insurance


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=5859
if you would contact Nem at the above link he will get you in contact with jae to see about sponsorship


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Trev,

That was fast.

Kind regards

Tony


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Trev,
> 
> That was fast.
> 
> ...


 :lol: wife say's that as well hope things work out for you. cheers trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Trev,
> 
> That was fast.
> 
> ...


You can ask about the owners club while you are talking to him :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys,

We did try to contact Jae before, back in 2007 and again in 2009 but I think the poor guy must be buried under emails and Pm's.

Greenlight have added capacity that will enable us to support additional forums and as a TT owner I've even more reason to be hopeful that we can do something here.

Kind regards

Tony

PS. Last winter's demonstration where my TT became a capable taxi in the snow for those in the office with 350Z and other rear wheel drive models - i'm convinced that our Underwriters would welcome the addition on the basis that: Quattro technology + Snow =


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Tony, it would be great to see you connected with the tt owners club. I have used you in the past with my previous car (cossie) and your quotes were great.


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Tony, any offers to us guys as a welcome gift?!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Ian,

Thanks for the kind comments, especially with you being a previous customer of ours.

We're usually quite competitive and the cover under our schemes is also relevant to the performance/modified car owner, with features such as track cover options and like for like replacement of performance parts.

Our technical knowledge is also pretty good in relation to vehicle modifications, we have a decent understanding of the enhancements, their impact upon the car and the merit for carrying out each modification. We can also cover pretty much anything, up to and including nitrous oxide conversions or roll cages.

I'm hopeful we can do something for the Forum this time around, as guys like you are exactly the kind of customers that we are in business for.

Kind regards

Tony



ian222 said:


> Tony, it would be great to see you connected with the tt owners club. I have used you in the past with my previous car (cossie) and your quotes were great.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Chris,

We're happy to set up concessions for the forum, but at this stage we need to get some kind of formal arrangement in place first.

I had contacted the forum in 2007 and 2009 with a view to doing this, but sadly (as a TT owner) this did not come to fruition.

Bearing in mind that we can cover risk profiles that your current scheme providers cannot, I feel that we would boost your existing range of club scheme providers (particularly drivers aged 21-29, extensively modified models, those of your requiring track cover, Northern Irish residents).

So I'm hopeful that it will be a case of 3rd time lucky.

Kind regards

Tony



chrishumes said:


> Tony, any offers to us guys as a welcome gift?!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

PM'd Nem on 5th November after our discussions within this thread.

Not heard as yet, but just waiting to hear back.

Kind regards

Tony



trev said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=5859
> if you would contact Nem at the above link he will get you in contact with jae to see about sponsorship


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Tony P/M sent 
cheers trev


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Trev,

The rapid replies are appreciated.

Kind regards

Tony



trev said:


> Tony P/M sent
> cheers trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Trev,
> 
> The rapid replies are appreciated.
> 
> ...


No problem Tony here's hoping things get moving for you


----------

